# Speaker ID help!



## gloomis13 (Dec 12, 2007)

Anyone know what brand these are? I have had them since at least 1984 or so. Had to replace the 15" 6 years ago


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Almost looks Radio shack Mach ish..


----------



## asoggysponge (May 14, 2013)

Are there any tags on the inside of the cabinet?


----------



## gloomis13 (Dec 12, 2007)

Nope, no tags at all. No name on the drivers even. I just know they are way old and still sound great and get loud.


----------



## asoggysponge (May 14, 2013)

If you are set on finding out who made it, I would try the guys at audiokarma.


----------



## gloomis13 (Dec 12, 2007)

Will do, thanks!


----------

